# Pex Crimping Tools?



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

I can't speak about Jenny, never used one. 

At home I use a ratchet crimper by Watts. At work we use Wirsbo and Watts.

I prefer the stainlees steel band clamps for home projects but have also used ProPex expander with great results.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

smells a little spammy to me.......


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

I love the smell of spam...fried.


----------



## NHMaster (Dec 21, 2009)

Crap crap crappity crap. :thumbsup:


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

NHMaster said:


> Crap crap crappity crap. :thumbsup:


C'mon NHMaster, tell us how you really feel. :laughing:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Mr Chips said:


> smells a little spammy to me.......


Just cause JennyTools & the poster are both in Pa ?
Possibly in the same neighborhood ?


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Make sure you match the tool to the fitting. I use Wirsbo tubing and fittings, therefore I use a Wirsbo expander tool. Works well, although on some cuts I have had trouble keeping the retaining ring in place, requiring a second cut and installation. This is mostly an issue with 3/4 inch pipe, has not been a problem on 1/2 inch pipe.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Hmmm, this is the second DIY site I have seen "advertising" Jenny Tools.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

majakdragon said:


> Hmmm, this is the second DIY site I have seen "advertising" Jenny Tools.


That's what you get for two-timing us Majak


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Just cause JennyTools & the poster are both in Pa ?
> Possibly in the same neighborhood ?


How do you know the poster is in PA?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

kwikfishron said:


> How do you know the poster is in PA?


Secret squirrel tracking device


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I bought a Kobalt 1/2" ring crimper from Lowes and have had good luck with it so far. The ring cutter is another story. It worked fine at first and then stopped cutting until I adjusted it to cut deeper but not it comes close to the fitting. I think the blade must have dulled somewhat.


----------

